
Show HN: Check the credibility of any news story - amoorthy
http://isthiscredible.com/
======
amoorthy
Hi folks. Founder here. In the last few weeks you've likely seen some news
about COVID-19 and have thought "wait, is this true?"

To answer that question, we built a simple, free utility for everyone:
IsThisCredible.com.

Post the URL to any article and our algorithm will generate a credibility
score based on four criteria: author expertise, site reputation, diversity of
sources, and tone of writing. Articles scoring over 75% are likely to be
credible.

You can also search for topics by keywords to find the most credible articles
in the last week on masks, COVID-19, elections, or any other news you've
heard.

More details on our algorithm here: [https://www.thefactual.com/how-it-
works.html](https://www.thefactual.com/how-it-works.html). Happy to answer
questions. Thank you for checking it out.

------
kathrynmgkelly
Glad to have this as a resource, as I'm often asked: "do you think this is
real?" I'll be sharing with family and friends to help fight misinformation,
especially at a time when being informed is more important than ever.

------
ajoy
Hope it helps people be more critical of what they are reading.

